
Do startups invest in stocks of public companies? - uausmani
do tech startups invest in stocks of public companies to help generate funds for their core activities?
is it legal?
======
icedchai
Generally not. It's "legal" but the boards of most small companies would
probably not approve that sort of use...

------
wmf
Companies have to park unused money somewhere, but in general you should be an
investor or entrepreneur not try to be both.

